# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  حائط صد : محمود الدرديري ( osono ) : ترياق الغرور

## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
حائط صد
محمود الدرديري ( osono )
ترياق الغرور

*لم  تعجب نتيجة الامس الكثير من جماهير الزعيم التى إنتظرت فوز الاحمر بنتيجة  كبيره على ملعب النقعة بعد ان صور لها إعلام المريخ ان المارد الاحمر لن  يقف فى طريقة اى فريق محليا او افريقيا
*تابعنا كتابات غريبة عقب مباراة  الفريق امام هلال الفاشر تتحدث عن (عرض مريخى جنن العالم) مع ان واقع  المباراة كان يشير لاداء غير مقبول بالشوط الاول وإنتفاضة فى الشوط الثانى
*لكن  المتابع لمعظم الكتابات عقب نهاية المباراة يعتقد ان الاحمر قدم اداء  برازيلى طيلة التسعين دقيقه رغم ان واقع الحال يثبت عكس ذلك
*والاسواء  من كل ذلك ان جماهير المريخ اصبحت لاتقبل إلا (الإطراء على الفريق) واذكر  اننى عندما تحدثت معلقاً على مجريات المباراة وذكرت ان اداء المريخ لم يكن  بالمستوى المطلوب خاصة فى الشوط الاول.راسلنى احدهم قائلا (مالك يا استاذ  عاوزنا نغير راينا فيك) وكاننى كذبت فى سردى لتفاصيل اللقاء
*وبالعودة  للقاء الامس نجد ان المريخ لم يصنع الكثير من الفرص الخطيرة وإكتفى بمحاولة  واحده فى الشوط الاول عن طريق بكرى المدينة ارتدت من العارضة
*فى  المقابل وجد مهاجم مريخ الفاشر ديفيد اخطر فرص اللقاء من الكرة التى فشل  الريح على فى ابعادها لتجد المهاجم النيجيرى وينفرد بالمعز إلا ان تسديدته  خرجت بعيدا عن الملعب
*شخصيا لم استغرب من اداء المريخ بالامس بعد  مطالعتى للعديد من المقالات التى بالغت فى الإطراء على نجوم الاحمر وخاصه  اوكرا الذى كان بالامس ضيف شرف المباراة
*لا ادرى صراحة متى يمكننا  الإستفادة من الاخطاء التى ظللنا نرتكبها بصورة متكرره؟ متى نتعلم كيف  نتعامل مع مجريات الاحداث الموجوده امامنا؟
*اصبح الحديث عن (النفسية الهشة للاعب السودانى)مكرر وملل ورغم ذلك لم نحاول ولو لمره واحده إيجاد حلول لهذه المعضلة
*لا اريد القسوه على إعلام المريخ الذى يضم اساتذة احترمهم جدا واقدرهم.ولكن لابد من تغيير المفاهيم فى التعامل مع الاحداث
*ماحدث سادتى يجب ان يكون بمثابة الدرس لنا جميعا فى كيفية التعامل مع كل نتائج كرة القدم بدون تهويل
*ونحمد  الله كثيرا ان هذا التعادل جاء فى بطولة الدورى الممتاز التى يمكن التعويض  من خلال بقية مبارياتها عكس البطولة الافريقية التى لاتحتمل اى إخفاق
*  التوقيت الحالى لتعادل المريخ يعتبر نموذجيا من واقع انه يسبق اللقاء  الافريقى الهام امام وفاق سطيف.كما يمثل (ترياق) لحالة الغرور التى بدات  تسيطر على لاعبى ومشجعى المريخ بعد النتائج الاخيرة والإطراء المبالغ فيه  من جانب الإعلام
*إنتهت مباراة مريخ الفاشر بخيرها وشرها.وتبقى امامنا  التحدى الاكبر والاهم افريقيا واعنى مباراة وفاق سطيف الجزائرى والتى تحتاج  لمجهودات كبيره من الجميع
*تعالوا نغلق ملف مباراة الامس ونفكر فى كيفية دعم الفريق فى موقعة التاسع من اغسطس حتى يعود الفرح لديار الزعيم
*لا  تسمحوا للإحباط ان يسيطر عليكم.ولاتشغلوا بالكم بما سيسطره إعلام الضلال  الازرق فى حق الفريق لاننا نعرف قدر الزعيم جيداً وهذا يكفى
*نظموا  صفوفكم وكثفوا من إستعدادتكم ياشعب المريخ لان ماينتظرنا من عمل خلال  المرحلة القادمة يستوجب من الجميع ربط الأحزمة والعمل يد واحده من اجل  الكيان
فى السنتر
*ينظم التراس اوليمبوس مونس اليوم الاثنين وعقب  صلاة المغرب (جلسة تنويريه)عن مفهوم الالتراس ويفتح الباب واسعاً امام كل  شخص يرغب فى اللإنضمام(لشفوت الكورفا سود)ونيل عضوية المجموعة والمساهمه  بصورة فاعلة تطوير التشجيع
*والجميع تابع العمل الكبير الذى قام به  افراد المجموعه خلال الفترة الماضية وقيادتهم للمدرجات بكل تمييز واساليبهم  المبتكرة التى وجدت الإشادة والتقدير من مختلف فئات المريخ
*هى دعوة  نوجهها لكل من يرغب فى الإنضمام لهؤلاء الشفوت بالحضور امام قاعة الصداقة  بالخرطوم عند السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم والإستماع لافكار ومفاهيم هذه  المجموعة.ولمزيد من الإستفسار يمكن التواصل عبر الرقم 0115901861
*خبر  مزعج تداوله البعض عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى يتحدث عن تخطيط (فئة  ضالة)لإحداث حالات شغب فى مباراة المريخ المقبلة امام وفاق سطيف  الجزائرى.وإستهدافهم المباشر للحكم المساعد وإصابته بحجر لإجبار قاضى  الجولة على إلغاء المباراة
*وبغض النظر عن صحة هذا الخبر من عدمه يجب ان يتم التعامل معه بحزم وجدية حتى نفوت الفرصة على كل مندس يحاول إلحاق الضرر بالزعيم
*على  جماهير المريخ يقع الدور الاكبر فى حماية الفريق من خلال التعامل الحاسم  مع كل شخص يحاول الخروج عن النص حتى وإن كان يرتدى تى شيرت الفريق.لان  مصلحة الفريق فوق كل شئ
*اتركوا المثالية الزائدة ودافعوا عن الزعيم  بشتى السبل ولا تعطوا الفرصه لهؤلاء من اجل تنفيذ مخططاتهم القذره.فابناء  المريخ احياناً اشد ضرر على الكيان من الاعداء
اخر الكلام
عاش المريخ قوياً بابناءه الخُلص

*

----------

